# Lower Bay - Plo



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, Littlefish and I took a Saturday to get out on the Bay fishing with Lipyourown. In the a.m. there was a little wind by my house so taking no chances, I gave Littlefish a bit of Dramamine so we could weather any water. *My bad*! That knocked him out for a little while until the fish started hitting. Don't know what I was thinking as he's got very good sea legs....better than me. He is a very good person on a boat. We all got a late start but the weather was gorgeous to start out the day and we met up with Lippy around 11:00 a.m. down at Buzz's. First things first, I stopped and picked up some chicken, chatted with the chicken ladies  and then went on to the boat. 

The game plan was set for the day, do some light action trolling, then later do some casting, and even later in the day try and spot up some breaking fish. As we headed out Matt and I rigged up the rods. Once the lures were in the water it was game on! The rod bent over and line peeled off the reel with the drag screaming. Littlefish was first up and he landed a nice plump little blue. Little did we know, that was to be the smallest fish of the day at around 3 lbs. After that as we made our way across the Bay we started to pick up bigger blues, in the 8 lb. average range....nice feesh, fat like footballs. Matt even managed to pick up (as he called it - a pickeral) a lizard fish. 

At one point it was *mayhem*. First one rod went down so Matt grabbed it, then another went down, that went to Littlefish, then a third line went down so I grabbed that rod. We got two of the three in as it was crazy! Nice fat 6 -8 lb. bluefish, each one of them tailwalking and generally pissed off. Once we set the lines out again, we picked up more blues but by that time we had enough in the cooler so it was all C&R. *What fun!!!! *Littlefish was having a blast and so were Matt and I. The final run through, we had two more blues on and they got us good, tangled up our lines to the point that we decided it was time to do some casting of artificials to see what we could tease up. 

We hit the target ship and started casting plastics. Just like we were bass fishing on the Potomac! Lippy put us on a perfect drift, right behind another boat and BOOM, fish on!! My rod light action casting rod was bent over and when the fish came up near the surface I first thought I had a puppy drum on because of the spots but then realized it was a nice sized speckled trout...about 3 - 4 lbs worth.  Nice fish!! I shouted for the net but Matt was already there with it and that was all she wrote. Trout in the boat!!  After a couple more passes, we brought up some fat little sea bass (too small to keep) but they were fun. Matt decided to head back and search for some breaking fish to finish off the three-play but it just wasn't to be that day. Seems the motor had other ideas so we just pointed the boat back toward the marina and limped in. All in all, a fabulous day on the Bay, we caught a nice variety of fish and had a beautiful day weather wise. Brought home several pounds of some nice filets. 

Fishing with friends - a blast...  

Fishing with your son and seeing his face grimace as he tussles with a nice bluefish - PRICELESS!!! 

Thanks Matt!!! We enjoyed it and hope to do it again soon. Pictures should be forthcoming in the next day or two.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Forgot to mention...we were trolling drones and both silver and gold Tony Aceta spoons with a feather using light weight (6 or 8 oz.) :fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Great report ! Whats the target ship ?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice report FB!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Tom,

The Target ship (American Mariner) is a ship that was beached and anchored years ago on a sand bar in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay down near Point Lookout. The Navy uses it for target practice periodically. 

FB

(Thanks SeaSalt! A definite fun time)


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

nice report sounds like a great time


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> The Target ship (American Mariner) is a ship that was beached and anchored years ago on a sand bar in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay down near Point Lookout. The Navy uses it for target practice periodically.
> 
> ...


Thanks FB !


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Was another great day, besides Milt doping his kid. Nick eventually shook it off and was reeling in blues with the big boys. Some of the blues were approaching 30". When it was Milts turn to pick up a knock down, he says you get it Matt, gee thanks-the rod barely bent so I thought i snagged an LY. Not, at first glance it did look like a pickeral...but yes lizard fish I quickly determined.

Never found the breakers. The Target Ship rules cause it is close to nothing and see little preasure. It is really close to the deep channel AND fish from the saltier Tangier come over for visits. Never know what you'll get there. Milt forgot to mention the small striper I got there on a bucktail. The next morning I ate at Schiebles marina and they had a pic of the target ship right after the NAVY sank it...it was all white, now it is all rust.

Lets do it again next year. I got one trip left for a tourny and one on another guys boat then it will be all shore fishing for me unless Combatcatcher invites me out on his ride, hint.

Here is a cool picture from Buzz's Marina (fyi they wre catching small black drum at the marina when we returned..never seen that):


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*great*

That sounds like it was great trip. Great report.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Now that is what I call a good day on the water!!! Way to go !!! Man I love it when the action is like that !

Knowing Lippy those sinkers were inlined right? 

Soeckled trout out there ????  I am confused. Glad you got him but they are supposedly grassy shoreline loving creatures ...

Being near the target ship is great fun. Just neat seeing that old rust bucket up close and personal.

Tom ... if you look out from the pier just a little south of east you can the ship on the horizon. If memory serves me correctly it is about 6-8 miles from the pier.

Nice report guys ... I felt like I was in the boat with you!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Doug, you're right, they were inline sinkers. 

Come to think of it, it very well could have been a weakie...gray trout. I have trouble telling they apart. Pretty fish either way.

Ok Matt, we're on for AI now, maybe even Hattie a bit later in the Fall. I love this time of the year.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I was most definetly a spec. Yes, usually trout like the grassy shallow areas...but the targetship provides similar structure and it is on the edge of a massive flats type area that was once covered with grass. I'll post some more pics later. It fell for a 5" bass assasin on 1/2ounce jig. Milt fought him like a champ. 

FYI, only 2 of the trolling lines were weighted, the other two were just big arse spoons with a swivel 5 feet ahead of them.


----------

